# Is a 50 gallon short but wide tank okay for my cichlids?



## bhg002 (May 21, 2010)

I currently have a 30 gallon tank (36" X 12" X 18") and tomorrow plan on setting up a new 50 gallon that is (36" X 18" X 21").

The new tank is the same length but I gain the extra 20 gallons in the 6" gain on width from front to back. I have African Cichlids and they have great places to hide and seem to be doing good. I have had them for a year now. How many Cichlids will I be able to put in the new 50 gallon tank? Is this tank good for Cichlids?

Thank you!!! :fish:


----------



## cichbubbles (Apr 14, 2010)

Your new tank sounds just fine for cichlids. I'm sure your fish will enjoy the hiding places & the extra gallons of space.

However, you should take into consideration how big your cichlids will be at maturity. I don't know what kind you have, but some cichlids will out grow any tank smaller than 75 gallons.

And the general rule for figuring out how many fish you can keep in an aquarium is:
a minimum of 1 gallon of water per 1 inch of fish.
Personally, I'd double that equation because most cichlids are aggressive.

Congrats on your new tank!


----------



## bhg002 (May 21, 2010)

is this tank just as good as it I had a longer tank but not as wide? I know my moms 55 gallon is 4ft long but only 1 ft wide. This 50 is only 3ft long but it is 1.5ft deep. I just didn't know if a longer but skinnier tank would be better.
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

a 36 inch tank is a 36 inch tank and neither are that good for cichlids, if you're getting a tank get at least a 4 foot tank or leave it at the 30



> And the general rule for figuring out how many fish you can keep in an aquarium is:
> a minimum of 1 gallon of water per 1 inch of fish.
> Personally, I'd double that equation because most cichlids are aggressive.


this rule is a bad rule, never follow this rule, and please don't spread it around. according to this rule you can put a 10 inch fish in a 10 gallon tank. be smart about things please

footprint is the most important factor for stocking cichlids, a you stock the same number of fish in a 90 as you do a 75 because the size of the footprint is the same, the number of gallons means nothing

what do you have in the tank? chances are they shouldn't be in a 36 inch tank because most cichlids you can find in a store can't be.


----------



## bhg002 (May 21, 2010)

I have 6 smaller African Cichlids (Kenya) and a pleco. The 50 gallon is free so it is what I have to work with. I don't understand why it isn't an improvement because it does give more ground surface area. I will gain a little more height but mostly ground space.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

because length is better, always, and kenyi will kill each other in that tank, in fact a 4 foot tank isn't big enough for them


----------



## bhg002 (May 21, 2010)

well I am getting a 55gallon which is 4 ft long but my mom was going to take it and I was getting her 50... would it be better if I got the 55gallon? she only has tropical small fish. I just need to convince her if you think this is best.
I did the math and I know you said long is better but if I do the 50 gallon it has 24 more square inches of surface area


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

nm


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

doesn't matter, 72x18> 60x18> 48x24> 48x18> 48x12 > 36 x18 > 36x12

and as i said it doesn't matter how wide the 36 inch tank is, it's too small for kenyi, a 55 is too small as well


----------



## bhg002 (May 21, 2010)

okay thank you for your responses. I will see if i can work anything else out.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

you seem new to cichlids, and honestly i'd say get rid of the kenyi because they will only cause trouble and get one of these

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/results.php?genus=54

pick one of those species that stays around 3-4 inches, 1m/4f and they would go fine in a 36 inch tank


----------

